# Evolution Peptides Beat the Heat Sale!!



## evolutionpep (Jul 29, 2013)

We are stepping up our discounted offerings....Get your 25% OFF PROMO CODE..... Use HEAT25 at Checkout!Look for Buy 2 Get 1 Free and 10-Pack Specials.... Peptides and Chems. You will find our highest quality AMERICAN MADE research peptides and chemicals at the most competitive prices and most importantly all orders are sent out SAME DAY by our extremely FAST SHIPPING methods. We want to give our customers something new to look forward too and we are committed to top quality customer service. You will be busting at the seams to review our products and us!Weekly Specials Always AvailableFree Shipping on orders over $250Secure ShoppingHighest Grade SSL SecurityPersonal Customer Service 24/7Join the #EvolutionRevolution!Sign up for our Newsletter for CONSTANT Discounts and Promos.


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 4, 2013)

*Special on Clen and Tadalafil plus 25% off!!!

Check out this amazing special!!! Look for Buy 2 Get 1 Free and 10-Pack Specials.... Peptides and Liquids. 

Clenbuterol - Buy 2 Get 1 Free @ $27.99

Tadalafil- Reduced Price @ $29.99 and Buy 2 Get 1 Free!

use promo code GETUP25 for 25% OFF!

Peptides | Research Liquids


AND MORE...... PM us or visit our site for more details. 


You will find our highest quality AMERICAN MADE research peptides and chemicals at the most competitive prices ? and most importantly all orders are sent out SAME DAY by our extremely FAST SHIPPING methods. We want to give our customers something new to look forward too and we are committed to top quality customer service. You will be busting at the seams to review our products and us!

Weekly Specials and Promo Codes Always Available
Free Shipping on orders over $250
Secure Shopping
Highest Grade SSL Security
Personal Customer Service 24/7*


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 5, 2013)

*Thank You!*

Thank You all that has ordered! We hope your experience with Evolution Peptides is a pleasant one and we will do anything for our customer!

Check out new thread coming for our reviews!


----------

